# Dallas signs Jose Juan Barea? (link included)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Former Northeastern University point guard *Jose Juan Barea* has signed a two-year deal worth $1.1 million with the Dallas Mavericks, according to a report. The contract is partially guaranteed according to Barea’s agent. . .


According to the Boston Herald
http://sports.bostonherald.com/otherSports/view.bg?articleid=153251


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

YES! I was pushing for JJB...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

How many coaches must we add to translate? :clown:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How many players do we have signed? Is there still space for Pops?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> How many players do we have signed? Is there still space for Pops?


http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_sign_bonsu080306.html


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I was hoping for a veteran  But I guess JBB is okay

And _Dre_ Pops already signed


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Im a Darius Washington fan.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ignore this. Apparently, while what the Herald is reporting is correct, but the other 3 candidates for the 15th man received the same contract. There's still only a 25% chance that Barea'll end up on our squad. That's why no local news outlets have reported this yet.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am a Portland fan, but I this thread title happened to catch my eyes. 
I am really happy for Jose and glad that he could get on with an NBA team. 
I met him a few times and hung out with him during a couple of the holidays this past year basically. 
I had never really heard of him as a basketball player, to tell the truth, however, my roommate in Corvallis, Oregon, home of Oregon State University, was dating his cousin, so he came over to visit part of his Reurto Rican family a few times. He is a very nice guy and should be a good teammate at least. And, he can speak quite a bit of English already. He is far from perfect at it, however, he should be able to get along pretty well without being hampered by the language issue. Having seen him play, since I met him, I beleive that he is a pretty damned good point gaurd. The one problem people have with him, and the main reason he was not drafted, is his size. He is not the tallest cat in the game, probably around the height of Damon Stoudemire or so, but he has the skillset of a good point guard. However, I don't see him getting much time with the team that you guys have assembled....but I am sure you guys already knew that...hehe
Anyways, just thought I would chime in a bit. I hope that he can carve out a small (no pun intended) niche in the league.

Peace
Prunetang


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Don't read more into this article than is there.
> 
> Berea got a 2 year "partially guaranteed" deal for 1.1M. But here's "The rest of the story."
> 
> ...


Fair enough..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How come we arent going for a veteran? Experience killed us in the finals, why doesnt any body understand it?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> How come we arent going for a veteran? Experience killed us in the finals, why doesnt any body understand it?


So everyone gets playing time. DJ can't go to the D-League anymore. If we sign a veteran, either DJ or someone else will not be playing, and I don't think the organization likes that. We need someone to send to the D-League along with Ager and Pops.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh, I see what your going at.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_sign_four_free_agents-081706.html

Basically confirms what DLord said, news is coming out today because contracts were just signed officially.


----------

